# Continuously running PC?



## aditya1987 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello guys!!

Can someone tell me, how long can i run pc continuously?

Does running pc for too long damages it.

I have got BSNL unlimited connection, so I dont feel like turning my pc off.


----------



## JGuru (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, ofcourse the damage is caused by over-heating.


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 27, 2006)

My PC runs nearly 18 hours and day sumetimes 24 hours but never had a problem


----------



## mehulved (Sep 27, 2006)

No. I have hardly had any problems. My PC is on for 24/7. I don't even remember last time I shut down my PC. But, I had a problem in the past with SMPS's they used to last only a few months, so now I use a good 350W SMPS and I have no problems with my PC.


----------



## mediator (Sep 27, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I don't even remember last time I shut down my PC


 !

My PC is used extensively by my family members. I hardly have time to work on PC! I have to beg them to access the PC! So is like 18-20 hrs I think!


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 27, 2006)

well i too use 24/7 My PC On...i added 4 FANS in CPU....

So No Problem ...till now...


----------



## janitha (Sep 27, 2006)

If your pc is well ventilated and temps are well within limits why should'nt it run 24x7x365?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2006)

Running pc for long time is no problem . I use it atleast 12 hours a day without any problems.

If neccessary use extra fan to cool it up .

I have faced the problems beacuse it was in wrong place where it get heated . but after changing the place there is no problem.*so check it out is ur pc is in right place .*


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 27, 2006)

no problem running 24X7 with me. just make sure its cool and have adequate power supply.


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2006)

only thing that can go wrong is with ur SMPS .... if that is ok ur pc will run for a very long time with hick ups .... but its adviced that u do restart ur pc once a while .... treat ur pc with respect it also needs a breather ..... dont make ur pc into buddhia


----------



## nil_3 (Sep 27, 2006)

pentium III and entry-level Pentium IV machines can be run 24x7. However high-end Pentium IV machines accumulate lot of heat, so they need rest.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 21, 2006)

I used to leave my PC switched on for atleast 8-12 hours and no hiccups. Like they say, keeping it cool helps a lot!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 21, 2006)

i didn't switch  off my for the past one week....  no need to worry..


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 21, 2006)

My laptop is running continously from the last week without a restart/standby/hibernate. Laptops shouldnt be stressed so much but desktops certainly can. System uptimes of months is common even on a regular desktop PC. All you need is some good cooling and ofcourse an interrupted power supply.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 21, 2006)

If you provide adequet cooling there is no problem.
I suggest you put atleast 3 fans on the cabinate and keep the case open.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2006)

With a good cool environment with less moisture in the air,the PC shud not cause any prob if it is on 24/7


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 21, 2006)

even i am not facing any problems....
my PC is running continuosly 4m past 4 days ... even i had only one fan in my CPU....


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2006)

Yaar, 
yeh toh hadh hai..

See, you dont' need to cool your PC untill its running on a acceptable temperature. Heat is realy not a big concern untill there is no fault ie. improper ventilation or bad SMPS.
SMPS would give problem only if its fan is not running fine.Once my SMPS's fan was not running and I did not notice that and SMPS was so hot but was running for 12 hrs, no damage hence..
SMPS won't stop you from runnig your PC for long untill its properly working ie. its fan and cooling.

The thing you should worry about running PC for long is HD as its the only moving part and its the only thing which is logically boud to hv problem. 
Rest is fine !


----------



## samrulez (Oct 21, 2006)

My runs for 19 hrs a day,
Infact I've even Run Prime95 for 24hrs,... 
The temp was 60 degs continuously! no probs...but I had a strong SMPS..


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 21, 2006)

Adequate cooling + quality parts is a killer combo for a 24/7 on pc.


----------



## Rahul Patil (Oct 21, 2006)

My PC runs 6 hours in day [average]


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 23, 2006)

18+hrs every day... standard hardware, almost no breathing space in cabinet, simple fan and a single major prob for the last 5 years. Mother board failure. Repaired, not replaced. 800/-
This thing is goin on for the last 5 years, continuously, sometimes in excess of 3 days continuous usage.

PCs can take this torture, not lappies... not ever.

So adi...go on. But ur fancy'll come down in a month or so.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 23, 2006)

i don't think there is any problem if pc is up 24/7 but there will be wear & tear as it is being used as server


----------



## lalu (Oct 23, 2006)

since i had unlimted conection my pc is too 24/7


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 25, 2006)

my uptime is abt 72 hrs on an average*(w/o break)!


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 25, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> Yes, ofcourse the damage is caused by over-heating.



damage is caused by overheating, but running PC for long is no cause for overheating....

if anyone knows thermodynamics, he will know that a PC will be in thermal equillibrium in about an hour, the processor, heatsink, n everything..... so if u can play a game for 1 hor on ur PC on a summers day, u can run it all year without a single reboot.... 

I run an ftp server for my friends in my college, so my PC is on 24x7, Everest shows an uptime of 94%, the longest uptime is more than 10days, which means there have been times when my PC had no reboot for 10 days..... no pwer halt

and that too when i am at an overclock of 2.8Ghz from 2.0Ghz.... and this is the scene from more than an year... so the answer is NO, it does not hut to tun your PC for any length of time.... 

but guess what? i have a news, i believe u should not shutdown and start ur PC too often, because the chips a silicon, thenmal expansion and contraction has adverse effect on the chip, ever heard "weathering of rocks", anyhow, so if u need ur PC at regular intervals, i suggest u leave it on, insted of turn ON, tund off, tunrb ON.... because this hurts.....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2006)

Cooling is a must for all PC. But for guys who use win 95 and 98 and telling that they have never reboot the system are liers. I think you all are nor aware of 49.7 Days funda of Windows. *Fact is that Windows crashes automatically after 49.7 Days!*


----------



## mediator (Oct 25, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> I think you all are nor aware of 49.7 Days funda of Windows.


Sorry @kiran, but on contrary I think its u who r not aware of the funda! That funda of 49.7 days is applicable to Win 95 and 98! Xp and server 2003 etc are not known to such vulnerabilities.
Neways many people here are also talking about *nix based PCs and I hope u know the might of *nix based PCs. So u please don't call neone "lier" here out of  ur ignorance in this tech forum!
If u wanna verify my statements, then feel free to google otherwise test urself Xp,2003 and various Linux distros!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2006)

@mediator:Cool down dude! Who will keep PC on for 49.7 days? Any installation of software itself results in a reboot. I am aware that it is applicable to windows 95 and 98. I was just making it aware for the people who don't know.  Anyway I will make it more precise. It is edited now! Hope you are happy now.


----------



## mediator (Oct 25, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> @mediator:Cool down dude! Who will keep PC on for 49.7 days? Any installation of software itself results in a reboot. I am aware that it is applicable to windows 95 and 98. I was just making it aware for the people who don't know. Anyway I will take back the quote of liers. It is edited now!



@kiran, Today Only a few people use 95 and 98! The figure may be like 2 outta 100. Most people who posted in this thread either use XP or *nix. If u were aware that the 49.7 days vulnerabilty was restricted to 95 and 98, then u shud have posted it and shud have said that "It is specifically for 95 and 98" right away and not edited after my reply! 
Neways even if u knew about the vulnerability for 98, then u shud have known that 98 cud be fixed by the service pack or updates available for it! SO even if someone here is running 98, he too can run his 98 box continouslu longer than 49.7 days!! U may edit ur post again now to include the restrictions to "win 95 and Win98 without updates"!

For running continously, people dont do that during windows/software installations that need restarts. People keep their PC's switched on downloading pirated movies, softwares,torrents and most importantly to keep their websites (servers) alive!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2006)

Few or many..what ever u say so...What made you think that most people who posted here are xp and unix users? fact is a fact. What if those 2 outta 100 is here? It cannot be ignored. Atleast the message is conveyed to them. It's not what you have. It's what you take from here.


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 25, 2006)

my pc goes on for 20-22hrs a day, sometimes it doesn't shut for a week


----------



## mediator (Oct 25, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Few or many..what ever u say so...What made you think that most people who posted here are xp and unix users? fact is a fact. What if those 2 outta 100 is here? It cannot be ignored. Atleast the message is conveyed to them. It's not what you have. It's what you take from here.


WHat made me think so? Dude, I've been here earlier than u and I know what OS most people use here and I can even tell u about most of them and by their usernames that what OS they use preferably. If u still doubt, then go ahead , be my guest, open an honest poll and ask the people here, what OS they use and then list the people who replied here!
So u see even if 2 users use outdated windows versions here no one will be using 95  continously for downloading their entertainment as I dont find 95 stable at all for that! 

Neways ya fact is fact, n u shud have posted it initially in a more ethical manner and much specifically. Neways peace out!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 25, 2006)

well it all depends upon ur cooling system and basic idea u have on computer.....coz.... i whenever i come to home ( basically i am studying from hostel...) i used to run my system for full three or four days......

my bro too does it ..... but the thing is i have a tri fan case ...and a really good air spacing and a regular cleaning of the fans on the board and in my graphics card//////

thus all depends upon u .....

but if u ask me ....regular cleaning and good fan option...u can run ur system for hours...without a problemm...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2006)

@mediator: Well this is not a chatting platform. I dont wanna discuss anything more about this issue. Moreover it is useless when one points out who came here earlier. Thanks for pointing out that you have a good memory. Remembering all usernames with OS they use! I find it hard to remember my passwords sometimes!


----------



## mediator (Oct 25, 2006)

@kiran, Have mercy! Don't get emotional dude! I didn't made any personal remark or insulted u but only corrected ur statements!! I know this is not a chatting platform, but this is a forum and I hope u know what forum means! U wanted to enlighten ppl about 49.7 days rt?? What if I had not intervened and corrected u?? Wudn't that had delivered incorrect and false messege? Wud u have liked that??
Neways I don't have a personal book for remembering USers and their preferred OS. Its only that when u help and get helped u get to know about the people urself like u know about people in ur neighbourhood and house's victinity!



			
				kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> I dont wanna discuss anything more about this issue.


Neways its not a debate to be discussed endlessly ! If u made some incorrect/ignorant statement or made some personal remark, then u shud have no objections in accepting ur fault.

So cheer up, I was just correcting ya! May be u can correct me somewhere in this forum and I'll be delighted if u do that! PEACE and chill !


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> @mediator:Cool down dude! Who will keep PC on for 49.7 days?



there are many ppl here
in last summers when i was free my uptime on ubuntu was 41days
there are my members who rarely shutdown there pc.
also windows for one or other reason has to reboot


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2006)

@mediator: Hey dude! Me gettin emotional? I would rather tear their hair apart who is trying to rise my hairs! Didn't I accept your quote and sincerely edit my post? What more you wanna from me?? Do you want me to write a long letter filling this thread showing off my grammatical skills ? Sorry dude..i jus can't mediate in that way!

Come on yaar..lets stop debating on this issue...which i think is unnecessarly stretching too long. Anyways thanks for highlighting the error.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 6, 2006)

don't u face the problem of *Loadshading*do all guys here use Inverters 
I never keep my pc on above 6 hours
i regularly take a break of 1 hour after 6 hours 
My PC is more than the Friend of me not like u u use u r PC for many illigle purpose u are thinking of yourself only.shelfish

I love my PC very much


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 6, 2006)

aditya1987 said:
			
		

> Hello guys!!
> 
> Can someone tell me, how long can i run pc continuously?
> 
> ...



Mine's running for 21 days now. No heat up issues, no system breaks, nothing! And I dont even Hibernate, just goes to Standby after half an hour of inactivity. I forgot what my bootscreen was set to.

I use Ubuntu Linux 6.10 though. Windows might break.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 6, 2006)

non stop highest my pc run for 10 Days and 11 hours... before power went off and i wasnt home USP low bat allert hibernated my system  ....

Power problem is only enemy for me keeping the system 24x7 on... though we have one inverter but family watches a lot of TV so they force me not to run PC on Inverter... .. thinking for getting a long bat life UPS for me  so.. truly i can go 24x7....


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 8, 2006)

due to the power cut problem i turn off the system when I am not at home. If I am at home i don't waste important cpu cycles 
i keep downloading stuffs running out of hdd space here lol..

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## da_tcpip (Dec 8, 2006)

i ususally keep my pc runnnin 4-5 days at a stretch and shut it down only when i install some new app which requires a reboot .. damn windows
one day when i become fluent in ubuntu.. am gonna throw all the xp cd/dvd that i have gatehered


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 8, 2006)

cooljeba said:
			
		

> due to the power cut problem i turn off the system when I am not at home.



Same here  I do keep my PC's running for 3~4 days in a row but sometimes a powercut is so long that I have to turn of the PC. Guys running PCs for 21 days straight should consider themselves lucky .... I get powercuts as long as 3 hrs here


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 8, 2006)

The max I've run my PC was probably for around 10+ hours mainly because of power cuts   Also, PC is not in my room   else I would have never switched it off. Just waiting to shift my PC to my room and do stuff which I'm prevented to do till now


----------



## max_demon (Dec 8, 2006)

[offtopic]





			
				da_tcpip said:
			
		

> i ususally keep my pc runnnin 4-5 days at a stretch and shut it down only when i install some new app which requires a reboot .. damn windows
> one day when i become fluent in ubuntu.. am gonna throw all the xp cd/dvd that i have gatehered


Give the xp to me than [/offtopic]


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2006)

^^ make a copy and send to me also

last i downloaded a very car racing game from the net reently for 8 days continuous .... i had to restart after that coz it started behaving wierd ... slow and all


----------



## Jagannatha.BR (Dec 13, 2006)

yes that may harm your pc components by over heating you must have good ventilation for your pc cabinet using some extra fans


----------



## Apollo (Dec 13, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> All you need is some good cooling and ofcourse an interrupted power supply.


Hope you meant uninterrupted? 

My PC stays on(/line) for about 12-16 hrs of the day, on an average.  No problems.  Of course it doesn't complain when it gets about 6-8 hrs of external air conditioning.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 13, 2006)

mine 16 hrs a day, sleep time 9 am to 5 pm when i'm not at home


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 17, 2006)

*How long can a PC be kept switched on?*

Hello Here Guys.
       Judging from the post you must have guessed my query. Well it is actually that. Generally my PC is hooked on to the internet for my downloading jobs or else I listen to music. Normally in these cases I keep my monitor switched off. Rarely I do CPU intensive jobs such as video encoding or playing a game. Sometimes my PC is on at a streach for more that 16 hours a day. Now guys, is this permissable to keep it on for so long? To add a fact, my processor does not heat up much and I have a well ventilated cabinet. But what about the issues of continious HDD useage and other similar stuff? Please reply and thnks in advance.


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: How long can a PC be kept switched on?*

if ur cabinet is well ventilated, then no probs for running pc too long. check ur hdd, processor temp and check whether they r at operating temp or not. if exceeded u may swith off pc


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: How long can a PC be kept switched on?*

Thats ok coz i am using my pc from 12noon to 4 am means around 16hrs daily and many times if downloads are there then three- four days also downloaded FC6 from fedoracore redhat site .. 4 gb on a 115.2 kbps connection took three and haalf days continous without breakage..


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: How long can a PC be kept switched on?*

my PC runs from morning 10 to 2 then from 3pm to night 4-5 a.m .......so i guess 
18 hrs a day should be okie


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: How long can a PC be kept switched on?*

i use my PC for 14 hours evey day


----------



## abhipal (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: How long can a PC be kept switched on?*

The PC can be kept on for few days continuously but the ventilation must be proper.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: How long can a PC be kept switched on?*

I rarely switch off my PC. Only 2 components have failed till now SMPS and the power switch, ironically. So, with good SMPS, cooling and uninterrupted power supply, I don't see why you even need to switch off the PC, except to keep down electric bills


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: How long can a PC be kept switched on?*



			
				abhipal said:
			
		

> The PC can be kept on for few days continuously but the ventilation must be proper.


 
agree to that


----------



## mehulved (Dec 17, 2006)

Just few days? I'd rather say few months.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Just few days? I'd rather say few months.


 
sure i think got to give it a try  HA HA HA


----------



## mehulved (Dec 17, 2006)

Why not if you have uninterrupted power supply. I have uninterrupted power supply most of the year and I switch off my PC less than 1 times in 2-3 months or maybe even once a year. And it always has got something to do with hardware or powercut. 
And anyone can do it. I am sure quite a few others here do it too.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

COOL I think i will now give it a try from today my pcs running from 12 noon today and is on two UPS and after that invertor.. so no chance for a power cut...
shows CPU temp. 37,32 in everest two procs.
mobo 35
gpu 59
hdd 26 HDD FAN ENABLED

I THINK NORMAL IS IT


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I figured that out,thanks guys. But what about mechanical components, like the processor fan maybe. I have the bundled solution on my p4 HT 2.8. In these winter days the PC runs just fine. But waht about the summer days. I live in Kolkata and the summer ambient temperature reaches >35degrees at times. And what about the continious spinning of the HDD????


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 17, 2006)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> COOL I think i will now give it a try from today my pcs running from 12 noon today and is on two UPS and after that invertor.. so no chance for a power cut...
> shows CPU temp. 37,32 in everest two procs.
> mobo 35
> gpu 59
> ...



Where do you find the temperatures of these? I use SpeedFan, that's quite a nice software as well. I would like to know how best I can use Everest as well. I got it installed and running.


----------



## reddick (Dec 17, 2006)

Those who say that their PCs n lappy(s) runs 24/7 hrs. , tell me how can u run them so long espacially here in India where power-cuts are so common.In summers one had to suffer with these cuts upto 18 hrs. also.Not in my area though  N ur UPS may run out of battery under these circumstances


----------



## mehulved (Dec 18, 2006)

In south mumbai power cuts are a rarity as of now so I don't really have to worry about that.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

REALLY AND HERE AT DEHRADUN AND A MY WORK PLACE OUTSIDE INDIA I NEVER FACE THEM MAYBE SOMETIMES  HERE IN INDIA BUT RARELY SO STILL AFTER yesterday  from 3 morning my pc is running continously.. sp probs till now .. everythings bit normal.. so 

having taken care of cooling itself problems can not be so frequent i think....


----------



## max_demon (Dec 18, 2006)

my PC was on since 7587486486375376486u4587579848348i6894849858348645876597 years


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 18, 2006)

No Even i didn't got any prob. with my Pc just Yesterday i ran it 18 hrs and today its running from 11 Am


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

YUPS JUst look OUT FOR COOLING SOLUTIONS AND GO AHEAD


----------



## ashishkhetriwal (Jan 19, 2007)

*How Long The Comp Can Be Kept On???*

how long can i keep my comp on without shutting down... i download stuffs from the internet all day... i don't shut down my computer for 5-6 days... is it ok....


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: How Long The Comp Can Be Kept On???*

Absoloutely OK. Just make sure all your fanz are working for proper cooling............................ 

Many servers are kept open for months and have no problem... But more you keep it on, more of its lifetime is utilized, u know what i mean??


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: How Long The Comp Can Be Kept On???*

Its ok to keep the computer on for a longer time, provided the temperature of the mobo and the harddisk doesn't exceed the limits.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: How Long The Comp Can Be Kept On???*

jus search the threads b4 posting a new one.. there a dozens of threads running wid d same topic.. refer this link..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37347


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: How Long The Comp Can Be Kept On???*

JUST ASK TECH_YOUR _FUTURE..when was last tiem switched of his PC..u will be surprised at the answer....


----------



## mehulved (Jan 20, 2007)

Unfortunately it's just over a month now cos I had to shut down the PC to install graphics card. But, I can safely tell that you can have the PC running for years without problems with proper cooling and power supply. I have had times when my PC used to run for months without being shutdown.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 20, 2007)

@ Pragadheesh The Link u hav given is the same thread * He he hehe *

I hav only two fans in my PC
 one at CPU nd other in SMPS
How can i add more fans and where can i add??
Which is the best company for good quality cooling fans??


----------



## mehulved (Jan 20, 2007)

Oops forgot to add. I have merged the posts.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 20, 2007)

Wat did it meant?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 20, 2007)

That I have joined the other to this thread.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 20, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> @ Pragadheesh The Link u hav given is the same thread * He he hehe *
> 
> .....usually when a mod has replied and a link provided by a member it is usually that soem tinkering has been done.....
> but i had good time reading that....no offense..but i enjoyed that line


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 20, 2007)

bUT gUYS nO oNE rEPLIED tO mY qUERY..
__________
I hav only two fans in my PC
one at CPU nd other in SMPS
How can i add more fans and where can i add??
Which is the best company for good quality cooling fans??


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I can safely tell that you can have the PC running for years without problems with proper cooling and power supply. I have had times when my PC used to run for months without being shutdown.




what about various other compents like hard disks which spin countuasly as all the time data is being written or retrieved. remember these are pc hdd's not server hdd. so there is be wear and tear.



*P.S:*pls post your config in full


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 20, 2007)

well ,i never shutdown my pc .......... its been years......propably a one and a half except when restarting for software installation or when am on a vacation .


----------



## mehulved (Jan 20, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> what about various other compents like hard disks which spin countuasly as all the time data is being written or retrieved. remember these are pc hdd's not server hdd. so there is be wear and tear.
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:*pls post your config in full


I haven't had a single problem with my hard disk so far. It's been over 3 yrs. I have a 40GB Samsung PATA disk. A normal PC hard disk no server hard disk or anything. And I install so many distros, so my hard disk has been formatted 'n' number of times. I also install lot of updates as and when they come, beta softwares, testing distros and all such stuff.
I don't have anything extra for cooling either. Only that I leave my cabinet open. But, that has been only since last 3-4 months.

Manshahia check the hardware troubleshooting section. There are a couple of such queries if i remember right. If not then create a new thread there.


----------



## janitha (Jan 20, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> bUT gUYS nO oNE rEPLIED tO mY qUERY..
> __________
> I hav only two fans in my PC
> one at CPU nd other in SMPS
> ...



I am using one 120mm Antec Tricool which came with the cabinet, One Vantec Stealth 92mm for cooling the CPU and one Vantec Stealth 80mm for inlet at front. Vantec Stealth series are more silent and I bought them from Ebay.in. Coolermaster also should be available.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 20, 2007)

Wat r the costs of these fans and as there is no holes in my cabinet where cud i put them?


----------



## KoRn (Jan 20, 2007)

Search forums this was posted sumtime last year...and please do read forum rules 1sT!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 20, 2007)

I have merged all the three threads running on this topic. I don't know if I missed any.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 20, 2007)

But even now i cud nt find the answer.
Can i cut my cabinet for holes to plzce fans in that?
Nd where sud i plzce the fans.
I having SMPS of Frontech, how many more fans can b accomodated using his power supply??


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2007)

*How much time a computer can be on?*

Help me!! I am downloading FC-6. Out of 5 discs, i have downloaded 1 disc. It took about 13 hrs to download 1 disk. So to download, it will take me about 13x5= 65 hrs that is about 2.5 days. So can i keep my pc on continious for approx. 3 days? Also i noticed that my 1st HDD(Windows) does not turn off even after setting turn off hdds in 1 min. in the BIOS. So is there any danger to my HDDs? In the second one linux isos are being downloaded.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

You can keep it on foe 3 days
i kept it many times


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*



			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> You can keep it on foe 3 days
> i kept it many times



Are u sure? Nothing will happen na? Your machine must be p4 or C2D. But mine is an old man- p3 500. and PSU is 450 Watt ATX.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*



			
				nilesh.3892 said:
			
		

> Are u sure? Nothing will happen na? Your machine must be p4 or C2D. But mine is an old man- p3 500. and PSU is 450 Watt ATX.


Ya damn sure
Nothing happened to mine atleast


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

use a download manager .DOwnload for nearly 5-12 hrs and then give it a break of atleast 3hrs .Hten u can continue ur downloading from there itslef


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

infact i think old machines have less horsepower therefore they can be left on for a greater amount of time incurring less electricity costs


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*



			
				siddharth_2463107 said:
			
		

> use a download manager .DOwnload for nearly 5-12 hrs and then give it a break of atleast 3hrs .Hten u can continue ur downloading from there itslef



i am using FDM since 2 years. I had a dialup connection before so to optimize downloads, i use FDM. and to download 1 disc using FDM, i took me 13 hrs. i never download directly as they fail much even on broadband and are very slow.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*



			
				anarchist said:
			
		

> one of my friend computer is running continuously since last 1year



State computer configuration. Is it a server?


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

Computer can be on as long as you want. Even years. Just make sure you provide it with continuous power supply.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

go on... mine PIII runs 24hrs... 7days most of the time. Only a power cut shuts it down. Just leave a fan on if u r in doubt.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

No problems in computer being "ON" for days. However, I still suggest you to use Free Download Manager and stop and resume dowmloads whenever you want. In case of Non-resumeable downloads, just keep it "ON".


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*



			
				champ_rock said:
			
		

> infact i think old machines have less horsepower therefore they can be left on for a greater amount of time incurring less electricity costs


I have a 5 yr old PIII


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*



			
				nilesh.3892 said:
			
		

> So can i keep my pc on continious for approx. 3 days?



Yeah...


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

The lab I work in has Gateway PCs with Intel Pentium 2.6 GHZ proc.
And they are kept on for the whole month.....still no problem with them.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

The cooling system should be sturdy, and power supply constant, you can keep it on for years.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

*SEARCH*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37347

Then you ask "what did I do now"


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

Ok, we do keep that in mind before posting, but don't you think that the search results are way too many, no matter how particular you are in your search. I'm not saying that the search is useless, many a times we do get useful results, but if the search were more improved, like the more viewed topics would be listed on top of the results page, then it would be much better.


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

u can say.. upto when it can be on..i mean it can run itself without any probs and slowing down the operations...
but i suggest to restart after every 20 to 24 hrs if u need it constantly...


----------



## vinit suri (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

i suggest u download auti power in from the net first n then schedule it for starting during the night and going off in the morning......coz its better to give ur modem sum rest...also night time download is faster....BEST OF LUCK


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

my office desk, running VISTA RTM is on from last 39 days without any problem!!


----------



## Stick (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*



			
				anarchist said:
			
		

> one of my friend computer is running continuously since last 1year



He must be using Air Condition


----------



## 144 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

My system is "ON" since the day I bought it (4 weeks back) except for one power failure and 2 upgrades. It is not a problem as long as heat is managed well. 

My configuration:
----------------

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Intel DP965LT Mainboard
Kingston DDR2 667MHz 1GB * 2 (2GB)
nVidia 7600GT 256MB PCIe
Maxtor 160GB HDD
Panasonic DVD RAM


----------



## adit_sen (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*

I've kept my laptop, which has bare minimum specs of just a 1.3Ghz Celeron continuously turned on for over a month without any problem....


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: How much time a computer can be on?*



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> He must be using Air Condition


 Not needed. I hardly ever turn off my comp. I have no extra cooling either. Only thing I have had a problem with is SMPS. So, it's necessary to have a good SMPS and if your processor does heat up then make sure, that you have a good enough cooling solution. Then, you needn't worry about leaving it on all the time.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

[off topic]

SARE KE SARE PC CHALOOOOO HAI

[/offtopic]


----------



## Stick (Feb 14, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> [off topic]
> 
> SARE KE SARE PC CHALOOOOO HAI
> 
> [/offtopic]



I think they had the FAMOUS Blue Pill VixxxA


----------

